# Conure Taming ?



## jammin31 (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi All,

I have a 9week old Conure and have been feeding him in and outside of the cage by hand and he seems fine but if i put my finger in with no food to try and get him to step up he just has a good old nibble on my hand so can anyone advise me on how to best tame him ?

If i let him out into our lounge which is secure and reasonably small will i be able to get him back into the cage ? or am i going to be chasing a bird all night long lol 

Any suggestions tips etc etc would be highly appreciated.


----------



## jammin31 (Apr 22, 2012)

over 50 page views and not one reply ? is there anyone still using this forum


----------



## SandyR (Oct 8, 2011)

I have a sun conure. I've had him since he was 6 months old. He's only about 10 month now so I did not train him all myself. When he came to me he liked to be stroked in the cage and would take food from me. He has always steped up and sat on my shoulder and I have no problem getting him back in his cage I just give him fresh food. 

He does still like to nibble me and everything else though and I'm not sure this will change. He didnt like to be stocked when on my shoulder but now he is happy to do this as long as I don't suprised him. This was learned just by him getting use to me and me taking it slowly. 

This is my experience but not sure it's much help as I've never trained from the beginning.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

The longer you have the bird the tamer they get...simplez! It's usually easier with a young bird than one taken in when older.Mine drew blood for the first year but now he's a softie...A bird usually enters the cage on it's own because it's the place where it feels safe.


----------

